# BSD Needs Books by Michael Lucas: 2010 NYCBSDCon



## jrm@ (Feb 8, 2012)

Michael Lucas's 2010 NYBSDCon talk "BSD Needs Books" was posted to youtube a few days ago. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7AiaZ4D2vQ


----------

